# clearfork muskie 3/29



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

here it is


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

nice fatty!!! is that a bucktail fish?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW! Bet that gave you a rush.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

yes it was--i saw bank fishermen catching small white crappie so i figured i'd "match the hatch" with a chrome blade ,black bucktail and pearl white twister tail--the bait was a "buchertail" and the fish was a blast to catch--many thanx go to my wife who did the perfect net job for the perfect nut job who is her husband


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

she also took a pretty nice picture. I like to cut peoples heads off in pictures, much more fun for me that way


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Being from Muskingum College and our mascot being none other than the muskie, I am quite envious of your catch!  Beautiful fish!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

whatd she go....about 42 x 21?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

man that is a CHUNK for a 40ish inch fish!!!!! 
congrats! Hope Leesville is as kind to me in 2 weeks.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wonderful fish, ironicallly thats were we caught ours in the bass tourny....
But that muskie would eat our muskie for breakfest, and twice for dinner!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful catch.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

the fish went 461/4 on a tape measure--that fish was longer than it looks,probably 'cause i'm a pretty big guy @6'3" and 290


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

That's a big fish no matter who's holding it!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thats impressive wish i could go muskie fishin


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

:B Congrads......... That is just what I am hoping to hook up with tomorrow morning!!!


----------

